# How to install Bow Ties



## Moose44

Hey all. I can not find any where online how to install bow ties. As in the bow ties installed in checks or cracks in both slabs and stump furniture. Can you state how you cut it's shape out of a slab or milled piece of wood? Also how to cut and install one into a stump, where it is many inches thick?

What tools are used? How thick should the bow tie be? Is this a very skilled process or is it easy for beginners? What type of wood should be used?

Also… how to ensure that it is flush and smooth. Do you just sand down the surfaces to make them equal? If so how can you make the bow tie a different stain or color finish?

Thank you.


----------



## lew

This is what I use (mine is from Porter Cable)

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=en&sugexp=ldymls&authuser=0&cp=7&gsid=6&xhr=t&q=inlay+kit&qe=aW5sYXkgaw&qesig=nFAKlWL0BBflC34L1UccbQ&pkc=AFgZ2tmRBo7rQx0Ij2iVal6rpuoU0LdNpRkAB5n5CykQvgwKzf5Xln1EwPpgYW9a0Roqvm4B8XZLCcdY3xiN4n6oit5U0jEHQ&safe=off&rlz=1C1CHKZenUS433US433&nord=1&biw=1440&bih=787&bav=on.2,or.rgc.rpw.&ion=1&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=13267431381114436517&sa=X&ei=YcBTt3xI8HW0QH8iuWKDg&sqi=2&ved=0CEYQ8wIwAQ


----------



## Daren

This is how I do it…


----------



## Moose44

Daren, That is amazing work. That is exactly what I plan on getting into and making. A few questions if you wouldn't mind..

What wood do you make the bow ties from? The same or another fresh cut board? Do you always in any circumstance make them around 1 '' thick?

After you install them then sand them to a smooth finish how do you make them a different color then the wood surface? Is it the same oil or stain used that brings the different colors or do you use a different oil or stain?

The table you have matches planks with the 3 bow ties joining them. Did you glue the ties and also the planks the whole way down or just the ties?

Real rookie question… How do you install the legs onto the table you make that are around 1 3/4 inches thick?

Thanks for all the knowledge!


----------



## Daren

I like to use a contrasting wood species, like maple bow ties in walnut or walnut in maple for example. Or sometimes walnut sapwood (the whiter wood) in walnut heartwood (the darker wood)...but I rarely use the same kind of wood. The more contrast the better most often, in my opinion.

Yes the table planks are glued together as well at the bow ties glued in.

You may also hear bow ties called butterflies or dutchmen.

As far as table legs you are asking about…That depends on design, there are 100 correct answers to that 1 question.


----------



## Moose44

Thank you.

As far as the legs… Do you tend to only glue them, only drill them or a combination of both? Once the legs are installed are they able to be taken off for transporting?

So far you are the most educated I have come across in the work I want to do. The planks you make the tables out of… I do not have a kiln. To just air dry them how long will it take (approx.)? Lets say they are 1 3/4 - 3 inches thick. Would they dry faster and better in a cool dry basement, outside tarped, outside or in a shed with a ridge vent?


----------



## Daren

Again, I cannot answer the leg question and say ''this'' is the way to do it…It is a design thing (meaning how you want it to look/what it's purpose is) Too general of a question for a specific answer, from me anyway.

I can answer your drying questions, sorta, I do run a kiln of my own design as well as air dry a lot of lumber (I run a sawmill). I don't know what species you are even talking about, and ''how long'' depends on that and other factors like temp and RH (relative humidity). The basement is probably not the best place to try to air dry wood, if it is cool, and you need fans blowing on it. Your best bet is to do some reading on the subject. Here are some links that I have bookmarked to refer people to, you should bookmark them also.

http://nrs.fs.fed.us/pubs/rp/rp_nc228.pdf
http://www.fpl.fs.fed.us/documnts/fplgtr/fplgtr117.pdf
http://www.chilternsaonb.org/downloads/publications/Air_Drying_of_Timber.pdf

I personally air dry in a shed (drafty shed)...Well my lunch time is over, back to that shed/sawmill, way too nice today to be inside on the computer.


----------



## Moose44

Thanks for all the input. I checked out your web page. Impressive to say the least. The wood I am cutting,drying,working… are Maple, Ash, Red and White Oak and Cherry as of now.

Your plans to make a homemade kiln. What are the dimensions of it? Is it something that must be outside or can it be in a basement? I may want to purchase them off you down the road.


----------



## chrisstef

Im with lew on this one … up cut router bit, brass inlay with a plastic template … id say it cost me about $65 out the door for all the parts. Here's my past post on the subject, referring to my inability to get that darn bushing to stay put. Hopefully it helps out. http://lumberjocks.com/topics/21755


----------



## donwilwol

this months shopnotes has a couple pages showing how to do the bow ties. Its funny you posted this yesterday and my magazine came yesterday.


----------

